# I can't believe he's gone...



## Gaisuto (Sep 4, 2006)

http://au.news.yahoo.com/060904/23/10ebv.html



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Monday September 4, 02:28 PM
> Steve Irwin killed in stingray attack
> By 7News Crocodile Hunter Steve Irwin has been killed in a stingray attack near Cairns on Australia's far north coast.
> 
> ...



I can't believe it. And to make matters worse, no disrespect intended, he went down to a stingray. I always assumed a snake would get him...  :'(


----------



## blue99 (Sep 4, 2006)

Heard it in /b/, thought it was those fake deaths.

Really sad.


----------



## nintendofreak (Sep 4, 2006)

man, that sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  never thought that a animal would actually kill him...


----------



## yuwing (Sep 4, 2006)

ah. RIP steveo! i'll nvr forget ur shows on discovery channel and how incrediblly STUPID you were running in the outback barefoot and catching snakes with bare hands without antivenom.


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 4, 2006)

just heard this on the news.

I fell off my chair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh well, rest in peace to the man who's name I used to the cops once  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




another one to pour some liquor out for.


----------



## Opium (Sep 4, 2006)

I never liked him, but it's a real shame none the less. Very shocking to hear he was killed


----------



## Z_Hunter (Sep 4, 2006)

All these years, teaching me about animals.. RIP Steve.


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 4, 2006)

Granted, I never really cared about the guy, I never went out of my way to watch his show. It's just amazing that the man finally went down. I knew it was going to happen eventually, and I know it sucks. Him being on that random ESPN commercial was great.


----------



## beedog19 (Sep 4, 2006)

Truly sadening news. Delivered after a night of heavy drinking, one can't help but blame themselves for the demise of a beloved figure. RIP Steve, we'll miss you.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Sep 4, 2006)

Poor dude, at least he died doing what he loved


----------



## Deadmon (Sep 4, 2006)

Dammit....taken down by the stingray...many respects to you though Irwin..

RIP


----------



## Vater Unser (Sep 4, 2006)

I didn't watch his show often, but he was someone who you just have to like...too bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I never knew stingrays could actually kill people...I thought they were completely harmless


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 4, 2006)

Stingray didn't correctly insulate his flashing tool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Seriously though, I've watched him for years, very sad news...
I think it's safe to say he led a full life, all nine of 'em.
RIP


----------



## Hypnotoad (Sep 4, 2006)

Different sites are reporting that a stingray barb went through his chest/heart.

Brutal.


----------



## salv (Sep 4, 2006)

its really to bad, he died while filming a underwater discovery video, really sad that he died of such a nature.
his family has my sympathy...


----------



## HelloKitty (Sep 4, 2006)

Even though he put his life on the line all the time, the news is still pretty shocking to me


----------



## Wanque (Sep 4, 2006)

Fantastic news


----------



## Ludvigsson (Sep 4, 2006)

Maybe its just another fake, only more extended one


----------



## MC DUI (Sep 4, 2006)

QUOTE(Wanque @ Sep 4 2006 said:


> Fantastic news



Burn in hell dickhead!! Show some freaking respect for a man who has contributed more work to his community and environment in every day of his life then you will probably do in a lifetime.


----------



## Mehdi (Sep 4, 2006)

I loved his shows, may he rip and never be forgotten.

loved his quotes;

"What a beauty, look at the spots on its back!"
and my favourite
"crickey!"

I really loved his work.


----------



## johnnyafc (Sep 4, 2006)

This is what killed him.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/cult/anderson/stingra...2stingray.shtml

ApparentlyTroy Tempest is helping the police with their inquires.


----------



## Eruonen (Sep 4, 2006)

When I read this I didn't believe it.
But it's true then..
Pity.


EDIT
lol @ johnnyafc


----------



## CrimsonReaper (Sep 4, 2006)

I couldn't believe what I heard also. I was completely shocked by it. 

Bye Steve Irwin. Rest in peace. Best wishes to you for your next life.


----------



## ledats (Sep 4, 2006)

It's a sad day...


----------



## Foppzter (Sep 4, 2006)

He was crazy, but I miss him ;_;


----------



## Elrinth (Sep 4, 2006)

I always thought he already was dead... killed by a crocodile or something...
so this news comes a bit surprising.

well he was Extraoooodinary


----------



## Shtroodle (Sep 4, 2006)

He was a bit loony, but a great guy nonetheless - cared about the nature and spent his whole life doing something about it. I'll have a few drinks on you mate - rest in peace.


----------



## Dirtie (Sep 4, 2006)

As much enjoyment as there was in making fun of his over-the-top Aussie enthusiasm and manner, Steve Irwin was definitely a great guy and a good character, I even went to his crocodile park when I was over in Aus years ago (he wasn't there at the time sadly). He seemed like someone who would have little regrets.

RIP.


----------



## carloandreacchio (Sep 4, 2006)

RIP Irwin....You were a good aussie icon


----------



## Hypnotoad (Sep 4, 2006)

Sounds like he got a bit too close while hoovering overhead to one.  Here's the latest info:

_(09-04) 04:14 PDT CAIRNS, Australia (AP) --

Steve Irwin, the hugely popular Australian television personality and conservationist known as the "Crocodile Hunter," was killed Monday by a stingray while filming off the Great Barrier Reef. He was 44.  Irwin was at Batt Reef, off the remote coast of northeastern Queensland state, shooting a segment for a series called "Ocean's Deadliest" when he swam too close to one of the animals, which have a poisonous bard on their tails, his friend and colleague John Stainton said.  "He came on top of the stingray and the stingray's barb went up and into his chest and put a hole into his heart," said Stainton, who was on board Irwin's boat at the time.  Crew members aboard the boat, Croc One, called emergency services in the nearest city, Cairns, and administered CPR as they rushed the boat to nearby Low Isle to meet a rescue helicopter. Medical staff pronounced Irwin dead when they arrived a short time later, Stainton said.  

Irwin was famous for his enthusiasm for wildlife and his catchword "Crikey!" in his television program "Crocodile Hunter." First broadcast in Australia in 1992, the program was picked up by the Discovery network, catapulting Irwin to international celebrity.  He rode his image into a feature film, 2002's "The Crocodile Hunters: Collision Course" and developed the wildlife park that his parents opened, Australia Zoo, into a major tourist attraction.  "The world has lost a great wildlife icon, a passionate conservationist and one of the proudest dads on the planet," Stainton told reporters in Cairns. "He died doing what he loved best and left this world in a happy and peaceful state of mind. He would have said, 'Crocs Rule!'"  Prime Minister John Howard, who hand-picked Irwin to attend a gala barbecue to honor President Bush when he visited in 2003, said he was "shocked and distressed at Steve Irwin's sudden, untimely and freakish death."

"It's a huge loss to Australia," Howard told reporters. "He was a wonderful character. He was a passionate environmentalist. He brought joy and entertainment and excitement to millions of people."  Irwin, who made a trademark of hovering dangerously close to untethered crocodiles and leaping on their backs, spoke in rapid-fire bursts with a thick Australian accent and was almost never seen without his uniform of khaki shorts and shirt and heavy boots.  His ebullience was infectious and Australian officials sought him out for photo opportunities and to promote Australia internationally.

Stingrays have a serrated, toxin-loaded barb, or spine, on the top of their tail. The barb, which can be up to 10 inches long, flexes if a ray is frightened. Stings usually occur to people when they step on or swim too close to a ray and can be excruciatingly painful but are rarely fatal, said University of Queensland marine neuroscientist Shaun Collin.

Collin said he suspected Irwin died because the barb pierced under his ribcage and directly into his heart.  "It was extraordinarily bad luck. It's not easy to get spined by a stingray and to be killed by one is very rare," Collin said. News of Irwin's death spread quickly, and tributes flowed from all quarters of society.


At Australia Zoo at Beerwah, south Queensland, floral tributes were dropped at the entrance, where a huge fake crocodile gapes. Drivers honked their horns as they passed.  "Steve, from all God's creatures, thank you. Rest in peace," was written on a card with a bouquet of native flowers.  "We're all very shocked. I don't know what the zoo will do without him. He's done so much for us, the environment and it's a big loss," said Paula Kelly, a local resident and volunteer at the zoo, after dropping off a wreath at the gate.

Stainton said Irwin's American-born wife Terri, from Eugene, Ore., had been informed of his death, and had told their daughter Bindi Sue, 8, and son Bob, who will turn 3 in December.  The couple met when she went on vacation in Australia in 1991 and visited Irwin's Australia Zoo; they were married six months later. Sometimes referred to as the "Crocodile Huntress," she costarred on her husband's television show and in his 2002 movie.
___

On the Net: www.crocodilehunter.com_


----------



## Jax (Sep 4, 2006)

:'( and  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rest in Peace, Steve...


----------



## Veho (Sep 4, 2006)

So it's for real this time? That's sad...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Goodbye, you lovable loony


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 4, 2006)

Alas...Crocodile Hunter was a favorite of mine when I was living in New Zealand...and he is GONE. Just like that.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  I suppose anything can happen to anyone, eh?


----------



## Harsky (Sep 4, 2006)

You know, in all the time watching his shows, I always expected him to die from something like a snake bite or loss of blood from a crocodile attack. But a Stingray? Man, I never actually knew they were that lethal.


----------



## mcsquared (Sep 4, 2006)

legend - top bloke


----------



## saxamo (Sep 4, 2006)

At least he died doing what he loved.


----------



## KeYbLaDeXaLcHeMi (Sep 4, 2006)

My brother told me this morning that he died from a crocodile eating his face and I believed him til' I saw the news.
I felt kinda depressed when I heard the news.


----------



## HugeCock (Sep 4, 2006)

Wow man this has suprisingly really affected me. Personally I loved the guy and his lack of fear was truley amazing. Again I gotta agree he died doing what he loved and being an adventure junkee myself I have to say thats the way I would have wanted to go. But with two kids and a wife it just was wayyyy to early. RIP Steve, your influence will live on


----------



## _Mazza_ (Sep 4, 2006)

R.I.P Steve

Must have been very unlucky to die from a Stingray barb, not many people die from that. Only reason he died was because the barb when under his rib cage and punctured his heart.

I know it sounds weird but he was one of those people I never thought would die from his dangerous nature like you never expect Steve-o to die even though his stunts are dangerous or Evil Kenievel


----------



## Hooya (Sep 4, 2006)

One of the craziest stories I've ever read.  The film he was working on was "Ocean's Deadliest".  I guess....

After all the amazingly close calls with sharks and crocs, he becomes the second person Ever to be killed by a friggin' stingray.  Crazy sh*t.


----------



## agrikki (Sep 4, 2006)

CRIKEY


Just read that today. Couldn't stand the man, that doesn't mean that i like that he's dead... just find it quite ironic


----------



## Golds (Sep 4, 2006)

poor guy
RIP


----------



## _Mazza_ (Sep 4, 2006)

Hooya I thought the same thing. "Ocean's Deadliest" says it all really.


----------



## Mucuna (Sep 4, 2006)

It is a pity, indeed.

But anyone though that he would die old and quietly, doing what he did?


----------



## shadow1w2 (Sep 4, 2006)

Id imagen that sting rays are hard to avoid while swiming in the water.
Though a puncture directly to the heart is extremly rare. O-o

But hey, these things happen. No one is truely invincable.
You cant escape danger in land as much as you do in water. Humans are made for land afterall.

Defintly wouldnt expect him to get killed by a land animal. But somehow this isnt too surprising.
Defintly sad new though. A good guy to the end really.


----------



## Qith (Sep 4, 2006)

WasingtonPost.com said:
			
		

> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/conte...6090400414.html
> 
> Witnesses said Irwin was struck directly in the heart.
> 
> "It was extraordinarily bad luck," said Shaun Collin, a University of Queensland marine neuroscientist. "It's not easy to get spined by a stingray, and to be killed by one is very rare."


Holy crap, it's almost suspicious. I mean, _right in the heart_






.

Anyways, R.I.P. @ Steve Irwin. I respect the way he handled animals and cared for them, even though his way of presenting got pretty annoying from time to time IMO.


----------



## science (Sep 4, 2006)

I never really watch his show, but for some reason I'm really sad right now. I think its because he always appeared to be such a happy guy, and there isn't enough nice people in the world to lose one like him.


----------



## yuyuyup (Sep 4, 2006)

I think the rarity of his death (only 17 stingray deaths I think) only compounds the death's manliness.


----------



## Burt0 (Sep 5, 2006)

:'( 


RIP to a great Australian icon.

We'll miss ya Steve...


----------



## dice (Sep 5, 2006)

QUOTE(Z_Hunter @ Sep 4 2006 said:


> All these years, teaching me about animals.. RIP Steve.


so true


----------



## Opium (Sep 5, 2006)

QUOTE(Qith @ Sep 5 2006 said:


> WasingtonPost.com said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



His death was caught completely on camera. The tape was given to Queensland police after the accident and reviewed.

What happened was that Irwin was swimming alongside the stingray and there was a cameraman up ahead looking back and filming. The stingray felt cornered and stuck it's barb into Irwin's chest, it just so happened to puncture his heart. Any other place and Irwin would have survived. It wasn't the toxin that killed him.

All this caught on tape.


----------



## knl (Sep 5, 2006)

Crikey mate.
This sucks.
I never really watched Croc Hunter, but I guess he was a really funny person from the looks of it.


----------



## mr_ding (Sep 5, 2006)

Irwin, you will be missed.....


----------



## falcon64z8 (Sep 5, 2006)

He will be greatly missed...


----------



## Mehdi (Sep 5, 2006)

QUOTE(Opium @ Sep 5 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Qith @ Sep 5 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > WasingtonPost.com said:
> ...



is the video on the net by any chance?


----------



## Mehdi (Sep 5, 2006)

sorry for double posting.

But check this out

http://www.nothingtoxic.com/uploads/steveirwintribute.wmv


----------



## science (Sep 5, 2006)

QUOTE(Mehdi @ Sep 5 2006 said:


> is the video on the net by any chance?




Nobody post a link if it is


----------



## salv (Sep 5, 2006)

i really doubt its on the net. the video was given to authorities


----------



## Heinrisch (Sep 5, 2006)

R.I.P.

He was a great guy. Have seen threads about him on every forum I went to.


----------



## tshu (Sep 7, 2006)

He will be missed :'(


----------



## yuyuyup (Sep 7, 2006)

crocs everywhere are dancing and possibly floating ominously.  The stingray was mearly a sleeper cell.  Only one man can truely avenge his death, my special daddy.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Sep 7, 2006)

QUOTE(Keyser Soze @ Sep 3 2006 said:


> Poor dude, at least he died doing what he loved



Haha, some friends and I, just the other day, were making fun of people who say things like that.


----------



## Blebleman (Sep 7, 2006)

His death really moved my friends and I, and we were thinking : 

"Is there anyone who seemed *invulnerable* more than that guy?"

There's no more Steve Irwins on this planet.

A man with a passion, guts, and a love for education.

Rest in Peace, mate. You earned it.


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 7, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZP3VMgyzUU

no one can say he wasnt a good man


----------



## _ORiON_ (Sep 7, 2006)

i say he was pathetic. i did not like him


----------



## tshu (Sep 7, 2006)

QUOTE(_ORiON_ @ Sep 7 2006 said:


> i say he was pathetic. i did not like him


What the hell is so "pathetic" about him? In my opinion, "pathetic" would be someone who is disrespectful to a person who more than likely has done _alot_ more than you will ever do for this world.


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 7, 2006)

i say youre pathetic. i do not like you


----------



## Dirtie (Sep 7, 2006)

To be fair I actually saw the episode on TV where he cried over the dead croc and laughed my head off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That doesn't mean I disrespect him of course, it just shows how passionate he was, but crying over a dead croc is never something I could personally understand.


----------



## tshu (Sep 7, 2006)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Sep 7 2006 said:


> To be fair I actually saw the episode on TV where he cried over the dead croc and laughed my head off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I can honestly say I would probably cry if my pet cat died. And if you had a dog or cat or something that you were close to you'd probably at least be very upset and shed a tear. It's pretty much the same thing for him with that croc that he had been around his entire life most likely.


----------



## Dirtie (Sep 7, 2006)

Yeah I guess you're right, I was pretty damn unhappy when one of my cats was killed by a dog when I was little. :'(


----------



## _ORiON_ (Sep 7, 2006)

QUOTE(tshu @ Sep 7 2006 said:


> QUOTE(_ORiON_ @ Sep 7 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > i say he was pathetic. i did not like him
> ...



he was pathetic the way he acts, that's why i did not like it. that's just it. i did not mean any to his contributions to animal welfare or whatever that is called.


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Sep 7, 2006)

I hope a shark ate that damn stingray.  Steve was awesome.  I hope his son follows in his footsteps for other generations to see.


----------

